# New Holland LS180 Starting issues



## BryceTheDude (Dec 27, 2017)

My New Holland LS180 has gotten a new battery a month ago. When the key is inserted into the switch, the lights turn on. But when the key is turned to the on position it won't show lights on the dash. Here is a video of me explaining my issue.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

See post below. I misunderstood your video.....I thought you were saying the dash lights go out when you turn the key to the start position. DUH. Guess I have to go back to reading comprehension 101!


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello BryceTheDude, welcome to the tractor forum.

First thing to check is all fuses in the cab and engine compartment.

With key in the 'off' position, and you sit in the seat, the dash lights should come on. If so, your seat switch is OK. When you connect the seat belt, the seat belt light should go out. If not, you have a problem with your seat belt switch. These switches and frayed wiring to them are a common problem.

Do you have any error codes?

There is a service switch under the panel on the right side above your head. Flick this switch and see if it will start/run.

You will need a service manual to troubleshoot the system further. I see a service manual on CD for $16 on ebay. You can study it on your computer and print out pages to take to the LS180 and get deeper into it.


----------



## rthargis (Nov 26, 2011)

BryceTheDude,
Did you ever figure out what was going on with your LS 180? I'm having the same issue.


----------

